# I am only using you for sex - you're my sex slave



## jospalato

if "Ginagamit mo lang ako sa seks" means "You are only using me for a sex", how do you say: "I am only using you for a sex?"

"Ginagamit ko lang ikaw?"

I want to teas my boyfriend and tell him that I don't love him because I am only using him for sex.

How do I translate "You are my sex slave."


----------



## mystique

I am only using you for a sex- Ginagamit lamang kita sa sex.
You are my sex slave- Ikaw ang alipin ko sa sex.


----------



## jospalato

Thank you for your answer. I forgot that "I something you" is "kita":

I love you. - Mahal kita.
I miss you. - Miss kita.
I am using you. - Ginagamit kita. 

Am I right?


----------



## niernier

jospalato said:


> Thank you for your answer. I forgot that "I something you" is "kita":
> 
> I love you. - Mahal kita.
> I miss you. - Miss kita.
> I am using you. - Ginagamit kita.
> 
> Am I right?



 Yes, that's how kita is used. Oh, and with that knowledge, you can also say "sex slave kita" or "alipin kita sa sex". Alipin is the Tagalog word for slave.


----------



## jospalato

Great! Now I will tease my boyfriend calling him alipin ko.
Nice!!!!!


----------



## Alakdan

Another variation would be "Katawan mo lang ang habol ko sa iyo."

I'm only after your body (physical).  

This can be used if you want to emphasize that there are no feelings attached to the relationship.


----------

